# I got up in front of the class today!



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

Today I had a group presentation where I had to talk for about a minute about product strategies. I didn't even break a sweat! I look back and I really can't remember what I said so maybe it wasn't that great, but at least I did it! It was even together with a group so it was twice as hard. I think it helped that its a 7:30 a.m. class so everyone was half asleep anyway, but I feel good I got through it.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Woo-hoo!!  Congratulations! :clap Well Done! :banana


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Good for you! I don't mind group presentations so much.


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

:drunk Time to Celebrate! That's a big acomplishment!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WannabeMD does the orator thang - great job :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's huge :yay :boogie :yay


----------



## Chubz (Aug 29, 2004)

lol, today in Spanish we had to do presentations on a painting and give information about the author who did it.

I actually went up in front of the class and spoke as well.... didn't really bother me that much.

I've just had to endure so much pain and suffering, none of it really even matters to me anymore; now, standing up in front of the class is just another slight means of torture, so I just go up there and get it over with - no biggy.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:clap Way to go! :boogie


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

good job man!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana I know what that's like forgetting what you say. I always think I left something out.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey congratulations!! :banana :banana Group presentations are always a bit easier for me because there's other people up there with me, but I still hate presentations nonetheless. Great job!


----------



## Thumbelina (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!! I would be so proud to have done that!


----------

